# CM Enforcer or CM HAF 922



## RocknRolla (Jun 22, 2011)

Going to build a gaming rig next month but cant decide which cabinet to buy coolermaster ENFORCER or HAF922 so plz suggest me


----------



## jsjs (Jun 22, 2011)

Enforcer's thermal performance is below haf 922 so my vote goes to 922 but we seriously cant deny that enforcer is visually more impressive.


----------



## d3p (Jun 22, 2011)

*CM Enforcer Features.*

*Dimensions* : (W) 229 x (H) 484.5 x (D) 523.5 mm
*Net Weight* : 8.9 KG
*CPU cooler height*: 175mm
*VGA card length*: 270mm (with HDD cage)
*5.25" Drive Bay* :4 Exposed (one could be converted to 3.5” bay)
*3.5" Drive Bay* :1 Exposed (converted to 5.25” bay) / 6 Hidden
*2.5” Drive Bay* :4 Hidden (two converted from 3.5” bay)
                              390mm (without HDD cage)

*Cooling System * 
*Front*: 200mm Red LED fan x 1, 1000 RPM, 19 dBA
*Rear*: 120mm black fan x 1, 1200 RPM, 17 dBA
*Top*: 200 mm black fan x 1 (optional ; can be swapped for two 120mm fans)

*www.cmstorm.com/images/products/25/image_147.jpg*www.cmstorm.com/images/products/25/image_148.jpg*www.cmstorm.com/images/products/25/image_156.jpg*www.cmstorm.com/images/products/25/image_157.jpg

*HAF 922 Features*

*Dimension* : 253 x 502 x 563 mm
*Weight *    : 8.7 / 10.9 kg 

*5.25" Drive Bay*  : 5 Exposed (one could convert to 3.5" drive bay)
*3.5" Drive Bay*    : 5 Hidden,1 Exposed (converted from one 5.25" drive bay)
*I/O Panel* 	       : USB 2.0 x 2, MIC x 1, Audio x 1 (supports HD / AC97 Audio), eSATA x 1

*Cooling System*
*Front*: 200 mm fan x 1 Red LED on / off fan x 1 / 700 RPM / 19 dBA
(can be swap for 120 / 140 mm fan x 1)

*Top*: 200 mm fan x 1 / 700 RPM / 19 dBA (can be swap to 120 mm fan x 2 )

*Rear*: 120 mm fan x 1 / 1200 RPM / 17 dBA

*Bottom*: 120 / 140 mm fan x 1 (optional)

*Side*: 200 mm fan x 1 (optional), (can be swap for 120 mm fan x 2)

*www.coolermaster.in/upload/product/6606/featured/top1.jpg?1395798794*www.coolermaster.in/upload/product/6606/featured/top2.jpg?399418938*www.coolermaster.in/upload/product/6606/featured/top3.jpg?1004452713*www.coolermaster.in/upload/product/6606/featured/top5.jpg?22516771

Conclusion: HAF 922 is little bit wider & Spacious than Enforcer, whereas Enforcer has joined CM' league recently & off a different taste.

Consider Enforcer, otherwise go with NZXT Tempest EVO or HAF 922. Even if budget permits then why not getting a HAF 932 or NZXT Phantom.

Whats your Budget btw ??


----------



## shayem (Jun 22, 2011)

If you say newer is better then Enforcer.
If you say old is gold then HAF922.

Both have pros and cons. So I would suggest read reviews about both and decide which suits your need and settle for that.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 22, 2011)

i have HAF-922....it has plenty space inside....don't know abt enforecer...but looks good to...


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 22, 2011)

HAF 922 has USB 2.0 whereas Storm Enforcer has USB 3.0


----------



## boddunan (Jun 22, 2011)

If you are looking for using a 2.5 inch drive like SSD, then you may consider HAF 912 as well as it comes with convertible 3.5" to 2.5" bracket, though this is of not much importance if you do not plan for 2.5" ssd. I did not see any major difference between 912 and 922 that justify the price difference between both.

I would rather choose 932 if I were to choose better case than 912.


----------



## d3p (Jun 22, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> HAF 922 has USB 2.0 whereas Storm *Enforcer* has USB 3.0



But in HAF 912 the front USB 3.0 cables were supposed to be connected to the back panel in Motherboard, which means, you have to run through the cable inside the cabinet just in order to use 3.0 & same is what is available in Enforcer.

HAF 922 or *Tempest EVO* - 6k Price is justified.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ that means p67 or z68 or AM3+ chipset based mobo won't make any trouble in HAF 922 ?


----------



## shayem (Jun 22, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> But in HAF 912 the front USB 3.0 cables were supposed to be connected to the back panel in Motherboard, which means, you have to run through the cable inside the cabinet just in order to use 3.0 & *same is what is available in Enforcer.*
> 
> HAF 922 or *Tempest EVO* - 6k Price is justified.



wrong. Enforcer comes with on board front cable for USB3.


----------



## d3p (Jun 22, 2011)

Most of the motherboards don't have onboard USB3 header, so whats the benefit ???


----------



## shayem (Jun 22, 2011)

who told you?? Check P67 &Z68 mobos from asus. And some Gigabyte Z68 have them too.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 22, 2011)

Look At This One Corsair Carbide 500R Carbide Seriesâ„¢ 500R Mid-Tower Case
It Will Be Available In India In Two Weeks @ 129 $ (5800 Approx)
Also 400R @ 4500

500R Has 4 Fans Included & 400R Three Fans. Plus Latest Features

*www.corsair.com/media/catalog/product/5/0/500r-2.png 
*www.corsair.com/media/catalog/product/4/0/400r_opensidefix.png


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2011)

^^looks good

Btw I like all interior black and outside too.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 22, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^looks good
> 
> Btw I like all interior black and outside too.



There Will Be Two Colour Option Black & White


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 22, 2011)

Want best look      : Go for Enforcer
Want Best Cooling : _"_"_" HAF922


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 22, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Want best look      : Go for Enforcer
> Want Best Cooling : _"_"_" HAF922
> 
> There is also a game for Enforcer
> ...



When Corsair 400R & 500R Will Be Here Their Cooling Will Defeat HAF922 & 932


----------



## RocknRolla (Jun 22, 2011)

I like the enforcer because it has the front 3.0 usb ports and dust proof on front and bottom fans and i too have a nvidia gtx580 to put in it. My budget is upto 7k but only coolermaster and crosair. By the way who told you that the crosair 500r will be launching in india in 2 weeks but they are really looking good


----------



## d3p (Jun 22, 2011)

Look at those Pics of Enforcer dude, you got to remove the HDD cage just in order to hook up a GTX580, if you have one or two HDD's then it fine, otherwise try something else.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ it can hook up HD 6990 too


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 23, 2011)

My Advice Is To Wait Some Time.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jun 23, 2011)

I think i will go with asus p8z68 deluxe motherboard which comes with front usb 3.0 panel and haf 922


----------



## Tenida (Jun 23, 2011)

Why not HAF912 Advanced you will get extra 200mm fan than enforcer.


----------

